

"The disease of thinking that a really great idea is 90% of the work." - sinak
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3497-you-know-one-of-the-things-that-really-hurt

======
Brian_Curliss
A Steve Jobs quote? It sounds oddly familiar... either way, made my day!

